# How do you tell dog tracks from yote tracks?



## growlernc (Feb 14, 2005)

I have been out scouting log roads for the up coming turkey season and ran across a couple fresh piles of dog crap that were almost entirely made up of seeds, fur and tiny bones. I figured there were from coyotes and started watching for their tracks as well as turkey. How do you tell a yote foot print from a dog of comparable size? I'm in North Carolina and while coyotes are not uncommon, neither are dogs from neighboring farms and homes.


----------



## Rocky1958udnudn (Feb 22, 2005)

I am not sure about dog prints, but coyotes will leave 4 tiny claw marks at the front of the track. I also think they are a little narrower and longer than a dog.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

General size and they are a little more oval


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Their front two paws are bigger than their back paws. Dog tracks are usually the same size.


----------



## growlernc (Feb 14, 2005)

Didn't have the luxury of definitive fronts and rears. The center toes appeared "toed-in" at the nail, guessing that was a front? It rained yesterday so I'll look for more next trip and sketch them to compare to my house pooch.

Interesting side note; found two fresh cat tracks. looked like the rear foot stepped into the fronts track on both, definately cat and TWO INCHES wide. What kinda big cat lives in North Carolina?


----------



## Rocky1958udnudn (Feb 22, 2005)

Maybe a lynx............also known as souped-up wildcats


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Two inches wide i would say bobcat.


----------

